# What Kind Of Bones Do You Give Your Dog?



## dj360 (May 15, 2006)

My Puppy Likes The Raw Hide Bones From Pet Food Express, And Her Teeth Are Really Clean. But She Also Likes The Real Bones From The Grocery Store That Still Hase All The Meat On It, THE KIND THAT IS MADE INTO SOUP BROTH, Its Good For Their Gums And Teeth.
What Do Give Your Dog?


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Raw marrow bones (Bison or beef), raw chicken necks or wings, the occassional pressed rawhide (Castor & Pollux brand ONLY, and even then not very often).


----------



## dj360 (May 15, 2006)

Never Heard Of Them...but They Sound Good! Where Do You Buy Them?


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Well I know PetsMart sells Castor & Pollux food but not sure if they sell the rawhides. I get mine at the local organic grocery stores around here. As for the bones, the bison bones and chicken necks come from a local small pet supply store (they sell them right out of a big freezer), and the beef bones and chicken wings come from the grocery store (The beef ones are labeled as soup bones at the regular grocery store).


----------



## dj360 (May 15, 2006)

Thnx! Now I Know What To Okk For If My Dog Gets Tired Of Her Regular Treats.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Marrow bones and bully stix are usually what I use. I was shocked by how long those bully stix last.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I want to use those, but everywhere I look they're sooooo freaking expensive! >O_O< If only I could find them cheaper.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Cheetah said:


> I want to use those, but everywhere I look they're sooooo freaking expensive! >O_O< If only I could find them cheaper.


If you're referring to bully stix, I know exactly what you mean. I have found prices to vary a little depending on which stores I go to but they are rather pricey in general.


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

I normally give mine beef basted rawhides, their favorite. But, something that is wondeful and lasts a long time is getting a Nylabone and soaking it in chicken or beed broth. Plain Nylabones usually won't get attention since they have no good smell or flavor but soaking them in broth give them a whole new meaning.


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

well, my dog will go for anything with a strong sent...even shampoo...she's such a maniac...she makes me laugh though, you know, instead of drolling, sometimes she gets these big bubbles on either side of her face, and it looks so funny! anyway, that was kinda random, wasn't it?! heh, heh.


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

My dog loves marrow bones, they even have some meat left on them. I go to the supermarket and get a bag of 5, 2 inch, pieces for a dollar. Ronin usually can't get all the meat off though but he'll like the insides smooth.


----------



## camoreno (Sep 16, 2010)

We had been giving Roma the great big "knuckle" beef bones from the pet food store until we were strongly cautioned against them. We were also cautioned not to give her any rawhide chews either because sometimes a dog will soften the rawhide to the point where they can bite off a piece that is WAAAYYY too big for them to digest and the result could be very bad. So, we only give her raw bones and store bought nylabones. Her Rottweiler jaws really like them for chewing, and of course, the raw bones are quite the treat for her. Meat on and marrow inside - yummmmmm!


----------



## rottie (Sep 16, 2010)

Uncooked beef bones. The breeder and vet said this was the best for her teeth, and there would be no problem with digesting them.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

camoreno said:


> We had been giving Roma the great big "knuckle" beef bones from the pet food store until we were strongly cautioned against them. We were also cautioned not to give her any rawhide chews either because sometimes a dog will soften the rawhide to the point where they can bite off a piece that is WAAAYYY too big for them to digest and the result could be very bad. So, we only give her raw bones and store bought nylabones. Her Rottweiler jaws really like them for chewing, and of course, the raw bones are quite the treat for her. Meat on and marrow inside - yummmmmm!


Were you also cautioned to not purchase or wear socks anymore either? Many dogs swallow socks and end up impacted from them as well... really any thing is fine so long as your dog is being supervized while they are chewing them

But to answer the OP
Anything raw I can get my hands on


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Marrow bones, ribs, and lamb shanks are favorites here. (Raw chicken icks me out so my dogs are deprived in that aspect)
I have given the knuckle type bones from the pet store once in awhile under supervision, along with hooves (again, under supervision) and the occasional pressed rawhide.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

We give raw bones (beef ribs, necks), as well as Loki's new favourite : antlers 

I used to give rawhide until I heard about all the horror stories - no judgement on those who continue to use them, it's certainly not a risk I'm willing to take any longer


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

No more rawhide here either. Sassy did fine with the pressed ones but quality went way down. Raw bones from the market are cheaper and safer than pet store bones. Max is fed raw and gets beef ribs, animal heads and venison bone chunks for chewies at the moment. Animal heads are not easy to watch but he sure enjoys them.


----------



## rottie (Sep 16, 2010)

Wimble Woof said:


> Were you also cautioned to not purchase or wear socks anymore either? Many dogs swallow socks and end up impacted from them as well... really any thing is fine so long as your dog is being supervized while they are chewing them
> 
> But to answer the OP
> Anything raw I can get my hands on


That is ridiculous and unnecessary comment. Not helpful at all. Would you be willing to "feed" your dog your socks? Would you be willing to feed your dog rawhide if the vet cautioned you not to? So, if I find my dog chewing on my socks, then I shall supervise? Stupid! "Really", anything is not fine.

"Many dogs swallow socks and end up impacted from them as well... really any thing is fine so long as your dog is being supervized while they are chewing them" That makes no sense whatsoever.

How about give your dog the bones that are good for them, or pose no threat, and teach them to leave you socks alone. What a concept.


----------



## drshdw (Sep 30, 2010)

Elk/Deer antlers.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I get beef bones from the place here that butchers for people, $5.00 for a big bag of them. The ones in the Supermarket have absolutely no meat on them, how anyone makes soup out of them I don't know and they are $4 or $5 dollars for two of them. They also get the hoof trimmings from when my horses feet are trimmed and they last for months. They dry up within a couple of days so there is no smell to them and they just keep chewing on them.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

rottie said:


> That is ridiculous and unnecessary comment. Not helpful at all. Would you be willing to "feed" your dog your socks? Would you be willing to feed your dog rawhide if the vet cautioned you not to? So, if I find my dog chewing on my socks, then I shall supervise? Stupid! "Really", anything is not fine.
> 
> "Many dogs swallow socks and end up impacted from them as well... really any thing is fine so long as your dog is being supervized while they are chewing them" That makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> How about give your dog the bones that are good for them, or pose no threat, and teach them to leave you socks alone. What a concept.


there are bones that are not good for dogs...the weight bearing bones of thousand pound beasties for instance...which is what so many people think is just fine...

the reasoning is that the bone is so dense, dogs have been known to fracture, break, chip their teeth on them....

the reason to not give rawhide is because, well, it's rawhide....there is absolutely no nutrition or reason to feed rawhide to a dog, especially one that is smoked....

edible bone.....and if not edible, then beef ribs with the meat and fat stripped off if your dog isn't fed raw....beef and fat left on if your dog is fed raw...

it's the gnawing and the crunching, the ripping and the tearing that keeps a dog's teeth healthy....

the stuff put on bones to make them appealing has sugar and other chemicals which can only cause dentition problems...down the line....

and there is no such thing as a bone that poses no threat.....there are plenty of dogs who have choked to death on a piece of chicken from the table, a piece of kibble...or a bone fragment..or shaving...so there is always a risk.

then again, sometimes it's a risk just to cross the street. i guess we take the risks we think are worth taking...

in the end, it's certainly up to the owners as to what they define as safe enough...

and for those who want bully sticks and not at the ridiculously high prices from stores, i suggest bestbullysticks.com and ebay.


----------



## Jumajum (Sep 27, 2010)

The girls love bully sticks and caribou antler. Luckily there's a plethroa of antler where we are.


----------



## rottie (Sep 16, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where to get the ELK/Deer antlers? I assume these are not sold retail?
Thank you.


----------



## Jumajum (Sep 27, 2010)

rottie said:


> Can anyone tell me where to get the ELK/Deer antlers? I assume these are not sold retail?
> Thank you.


I have seen them sold online and at stores. Just Google it. We're hunters so we get caribou or two a year and I gather antler off the land that has been left behind.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

a friend of mine buys them from ebay....


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Raw marrow bones, raw rib bones, and antlers for Lars. Bully Sticks are kind of pointless in our house because he gnaws through them pretty quickly.


----------



## LDMomma (Jul 19, 2010)

We give raw meaty bones, bully sticks or antlers. We also don't do rawhide. In addition to the impaction issues, I've also read that they don't digest properly and sit in a pool of mush on the bottom of the dogs stomach. Not sure if it's true or not but we have no need for them.

We also don't do the smoked bones available at the pet store or any cooked bones. Heat/cooking softens the bones and makes them more likely to splinter so they only get raw bones.

As for the prices of Bullies, the best I've found is online at Best Bully Sticks.


----------

